# Vehicle Certification Label



## SCcamper (Dec 28, 2016)

For RV trailers the federal certification label is found on the forward left hand external section of the trailer.

It identifies the trailer manufacturer, when and where it was manufactured, it’s gross vehicle weight rating (GVWR), the gross axle weight rating (GAWR) for each axle, the tire and rim sizes for all tires installed at the time of first sale and the recommended cold tire inflation pressures for all mounted tires. 

The GVWR value is the maximum amount the trailer can safely weigh when fully loaded with cargo.

The GAWR is the maximum amount each axle is allowed to carry. The GAWR is allowed to be less than the axle manufacturer’s specs.

The recommended cold tire inflation pressures are directed by the DOT to be appropriate for the tires fitted to the trailer at first sale. 

Knowing your trailer weights and tire inflation pressures is very important. When ready for traveling your trailer should be weighed at some certified scales. Always insure your tires are properly inflated before each days traveling. One PSI loss of recommended cold tire inflation pressure equals approximately a 1.6% loss of load carrying capacity.


----------

